# Hanns-G monitor failure



## Kalethios (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello all!

I recently had my 28 inch Hanns-G monitor die on me. When I say it "died", I do not mean entirely. It still receives a power supply, as indicated by the Green Light in the bottom right corner of the screen. It still has functional sound, as the speakers on the top of the monitor still work properly as well.

The problem is that the display is completely blacked out. There is no picture/light whatsoever, not even the faintest amount.

I contacted the manufacturer, and they told me it was likely a "panel problem", which (of course) is not covered by warranty past 1 year.

For my own trouble shooting, I attached a different power supply to the monitor. I attached a new cable between the monitor and the computer. I used an entirely different computer, and then an entirely different monitor. At no point was there any semblance of light in the back of the computer or in the display area.

If this provides any information, what would you suggest is the problem? Also, I paid $100 for this monitor, and the repair fee is $75, so I have no plans of sending it in. Is the problem relatively easy to fix/correct? Could I do it myself (with youtube assistance, of course)


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi welcome to TSF

whats the make and model of computer if custom built list the hardware, mobo, cpu, ram, gpu and power supply make and model and wattage?

when you hooked up a different monitor you still had nothing come on the screen?


----------



## Kalethios (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey. It's a custom built computer; built it myself with some assistance from youtube.

I7-2600k
Intel Dp67bgb3 mobo
16gb ram
1000 watt power supply
Nvidia Geforce 680 graphics card

I am currently using the computer, with an old, OOOOLLLD monitor (this badboy can't go past 1024/768 old) But aside from the crap resolution ceiling, it works fine. 

The Hanns-G monitor is a 28 inch display: model number HSG 1081

I called about getting it fixed, but of course, the warranty is expired. Figure it's better to just learn how to fix it myself/with some help than pay more for it.

Hanns-g monitor does not work on *any* computer now.

It *DOES* have power going to it; it lights up on the power on/off indicator.
Simply no picture at all displays; just black screen.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

More than likely some components on one of the boards is faulty you would need testing equipment to know what bad. Or just start swapping the boards for new ones. But that's not economical. Just better off buying new monitor


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above ^
It's almost always more cost effective to replace a defective monitor.
Acer- & Asus are very reliable brands.


----------



## Kalethios (Feb 3, 2014)

Unfortunately, I don't have the spare funds right now to snag a new monitor.

So, it looks like it'll be trial and error/playtime this weekend.

Any basic tips for monitor dismemberment?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Monitors vary greatly in how they're assembled. If you can't find a manual, you just have to start removing screws until the back come off.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Most larger LCD or plasma displays have multiple boards inside, each with a different purpose. You can usually determine the function of each board based on where cables coming off it connect to.

There is a horizontal display and a (or 2, for very large displays) vertical display control board. There will be flat data cables connecting the horizontal control to either the left (typical) or right side of the panel. The vertical control will usually connect to multiple points across the bottom of the display panel, though there are probably displays out there where the connections are at the top.

There will be one or two power boards, which will usually have components mounted on brownish PCBs (rather than the green of the data boards).

There will be an input board, which is where all the external video inputs are connected. This is likely the board that failed in your case.

There may also be a separate sound controller.

The smaller the display the more likely that one or more of the above discrete boards will be combined onto a single PCB, so your monitor may be different. You will probably be able to search Google for the part numbers silkscreened onto any of the PCBs to find out exactly what it is designed to do though.


----------

